# JFileChooser Datei speichern



## _Anonymus (6. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin Java Neuling und habe eine Frage bezüglich JFileChooser.

Wie kann ich damit ein Fenster öffnen lassen, welches eine zuvor im Programm erstellte csv. Datei in ein vom User ausgewähltes Verzeichnis speichert?

Danke!!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2013)

Schau mal in die API-Doc zum [JAPI]JFileChooser[/JAPI], da gibt es die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
showSaveDialog(Component parent)
```
.
Mit dieser kannst du ein Dialog anzeigen lassen, mit dem du durch das Dateisystem navigieren, Dateinamen vergeben und das Speichern anstoßen kannst.

Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## _Anonymus (6. Feb 2013)

Da habe ich schon geschaut, ich wollte explizit wissen wie man eine Datei, die man zuvor im Programm erstellt hat, mithilfe eines Fensters beliebig speichert. Ich weiß zwar wie man so ein Fenster aufbaut mittels JFileChooser, aber ich weiß nicht wie man die zuvor erstellte Datei dort einbringen kann, ich will ja genau diese speichern !


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2013)

Grob umrissen:

```
private JFileChooser chooser;
  [...]

  //im Konstruktor
  chooser = new JFileChooser(System.getProperty("user.home"));

  [...]

  //Aufruf des JFileChoosers
  int returnVal = chooser.showSaveDialog(null);
  if(returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION) {
    File file = chooser.getSelectedFile();

    //hier dann deine Routine zum Speichern der Datei.
  }
```

Ansonsten auch mal Forumsuche oder Google benutzen:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/30374-jfilechooser-datei-speichern.html
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/57821-speichern-jfilechooser.html
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/129002-speichern-jfilechooser.html
JFileChooser


----------



## Neumi5694 (7. Feb 2013)

Du scheinst da ein Verständnisproblem zu haben ... der Filechoser speichert keine Dateien, er hilft dir nur bei der Auswahl der Datei oder des Dateinamens. Die Einstellung save/load betrifft nur die Beschriftung des Buttons.

Speichern musst du dann schon selbst.


----------

